# Slot Car Show and racing Allentown Pa



## Redman440

:thumbsup: The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Swap Meet



Merchants Square Mall

1901 S 12th st

Allentown Pa 18103



All Scales HO-1/32-1/24

October 23 2010

Saturday 10am to 3pm



New, Used and Vintage Slot Cars, Parts and more.

Aurora, Scalextric, Autoworld, Customs and more.

Dealers from 4 states



ECHORR will host ECHORR SS Racing



Admission $5.00

Early Buyers 9am $10.00

Racing free with paid admission.

Trophies ,Door Prizes,

Vendor Tables $20.00

http://www.valleygoto.com

Info 610-440-0487



Upcoming Future Shows

February 5th 2011 with ECHORR SS Event

August 6th 2011 with ECHORR Anniversary Race "Tentative

Oct 15th 2011 with ECHORR Challenge "Tentative"


----------



## Grandcheapskate

I've sent in for my tables, so I'll be there!!!


----------



## SwamperGene

Grandcheapskate said:


> I've sent in for my tables, so I'll be there!!!


Cool Joe...I'll see ya there, it's only about 20-25 minutes from me


----------



## Redman440

*New Slot Car Event in Allentown*

Glad to have you guys, We are excited and hope to make this a must attend event. We have updated our website, We will also have awards for the racers, There is friday noght set up and easy access to load. :thumbsup:

Info link http://www.valleygoto.com

Mall info http://www.merchantssquaremall.com


----------



## SwamperGene

Grandcheapskate said:


> I've sent in for my tables, so I'll be there!!!


 
Hey Joe just wanted to add that if you need any track building stuff...this show is one block from the Allentown Woodcraft store


----------



## Grandcheapskate

SwamperGene said:


> Hey Joe just wanted to add that if you need any track building stuff...this show is one block from the Allentown Woodcraft store


 Now that may be real important information; if I can get back to track building. Been waiting for the weather to be nice but as you know we have gone from oppressive heat to cold to rain. I think we lost Autumn somewhere. 

Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I might have to check this one out. Is this a new venue? Or have these been going on all along??


----------



## SwamperGene

Joe the guys behind it have been running very successful "general" toy shows and train shows here for years, this is their first show dedicated strictly to slot cars. Like I said elsewhere too if there is one show you had to drag the wife and/or kids to, this would be it as it's in a market-style "mall"...plenty of little shops to go poke around in. See  http://www.merchantssquaremall.com 

It'd be cool to see ya there :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

SwamperGene said:


> Joe the guys behind it have been running very successful "general" toy shows and train shows here for years, this is their first show dedicated strictly to slot cars. Like I said elsewhere too if there is one show you had to drag the wife and/or kids to, this would be it as it's in a market-style "mall"...plenty of little shops to go poke around in. See  http://www.merchantssquaremall.com
> 
> It'd be cool to see ya there :thumbsup:


Cool Gene. I am going to try to work this out. I know I have a dr app one upcoming weekend sat but not sure which one at the moment. I would love to be there!!!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Just a bump to remind everyone this is coming up this SATURDAY - not Sunday.

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy

I'll be there too.
What kind of racing will they be having? Guess I'm packing a pit case too. cool.


----------



## alpink

Wow! cool show. found some folks I had lost contact with and made some new contacts. looks like the next show, scheduled for February 12 will include a drag strip with timing system and some simple stock classes for the various styles of H. O. slot cars. I watched most of the race that took place but didn't participate. every one had a great time and the competition was fierce.


----------



## Rolls

Did anyone get any pics from the show? It'd be fun to get the flavor of this inaugural Allentown event. I spent 4 years in nearby Bethlehem, PA right out of high school and I have some fond memories of that area.


----------



## krazcustoms

I thought the show was excellent! When I got there the place was kinda empty, but it filled out quickly and I sold a TON of stuff - it must have been my super-cheap prices. It seemed there were alot of people getting back into the hobby after many-year absences and I was glad to help them out by selling them excess sets that I've accumulated over the years. And you really can't beat the $20 table price. I definitely plan on digging out more stuff and setting up at the next one in February.


----------



## Rolls

Thanks, Kraz! Sounds pretty like the show is off to a great start.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

Rolls said:


> Did anyone get any pics from the show? It'd be fun to get the flavor of this inaugural Allentown event. I spent 4 years in nearby Bethlehem, PA right out of high school and I have some fond memories of that area.


Rolls,
Try going to their website:

http://www.valleygoto.com

I saw the show's promoter (Kevin) taking a number of pictures.

There are 2-3 more scheduled at that location. One in February and another in August. He plans to do another next October, but needs to coordinate the date with the Aberdeen, Long Island and Cleveland shows. This year the show was on the same weekend as Cleveland, which worked out okay (I guess) as some of the vendors left from Allentown and headed for Cleveland to do the show on Sunday. Just too far, about a six hour drive, for me to consider.

Joe


----------



## Rolls

That works. The trick is to go to the photos tab from the homepage of their site. He seems to post the photo sets from events there. Slot Show pics not posted yet, but I'll tell ya what. The toy show pics posted show a mighty fine inventory of t-jets among the toys.


----------



## resinmonger

Cool pics! Who had the two cases with T-Jets?


----------

